# Looking for an parmesean oysters recipe.



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone have a recipe for these? Thanks, Boo


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Aue you looking for something like the grilled oysters at Drago's in New Orleans where it's shltered with all kinds of good stuff and grilled? I have that recipe if thats what you're looking for. I also have the one for Oysters Mosca from Mosca's outside of New Orleans. Let me know if you're interested in either


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

HankHill said:


> Aue you looking for something like the grilled oysters at Drago's in New Orleans where it's shltered with all kinds of good stuff and grilled? I have that recipe if thats what you're looking for. I also have the one for Oysters Mosca from Mosca's outside of New Orleans. Let me know if you're interested in either


 
I am! Spill the beans:thumbup:


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

making me Hungry


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Drago’s Style Charbroiled Oysters Recipe*
*The Sauce:*
1 Stick Unsalted Butter, very soft
1 Pinch Kosher Salt
1 tsp Freshly Ground Black Pepper
1 Tbsp Minced Garlic
4 Tbsp Pecorino Romano
1 pinch Cayenne
1 pinch White Pepper
1 Spritz Lemon Juice
1 tsp Minced Italian Parsley
Whisk together all ingredients
*For the Oysters:*
1 Dozen Large freshly shucked Oysters on the half shell (preferrably Louisiana) Watch my quicktime video on How to Shuck an Oyster
1 Recipe of the Sauce, above
Pecorino Romano to finish
Minced Italian Parsley for garnish
Fresh Bread
Lemon wedges
Mix together all of the ingredients.
Heat a charcoal or gas grill until very, very hot. Place the oysters on the hottest spot on the grill and let them cook in their own juices for a few minutes, just until they start to bubble and the edges curl. Top each with a generous portion of the sauce, enough to fill up the shell. When the sauce starts to bubble and sizzle sprinkle each oyster with about a Tbsp of Pecorino Romano. Let the Oysters go until the sauce on the edges of the shells gets nice and brown. Garnish with minced Parsley.
Serve while still sizzling with Lemon wedges and fresh bread. 
Note: The more sauce that oozes onto the plate the better for mopping up with the bread. Also, don’t be as foolish as me and just make half a dozen, 3 dozen is more like it.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Oysters Mosca*​¼ cup olive oil (good grade)
¼ cup butter
¼ cup finely chopped green onions, tops and bottoms
2 Tablespoons finely chopped parsley
1 Tablespoon finely chopped garlic
2/3 cup Italian seasoned bread crumbs
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
½ teaspoon Oregano
8-12 raw oysters (depending on size)
¼ Cup finely chopped Tasso
Sauté the first five ingredients until soft and translucent, then blend in the rest of the ingredients, except the oysters. Place the oysters in a serving baking dish. Pour the mixture over the oysters and bake 15 minutes at 425 degrees.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, and serve both with a loaf of crusty bread that you break with your hands. mmmmmmm Hope you enjoy both as much as I do....


----------

